# New Quantum owner here. 1984 wagon diesel.



## Quantum84 (Jan 3, 2021)

Hey everyone. I just got a Quantum. It needs a lot of work. Where do I begin? And where can I find parts?


----------



## Gimbu (Jul 17, 2018)

They made them in South America, Europe, and Asia as the VW Passat, Corsar, Santana, and Carat depending on the country and year. The wagons were also called Quantums in Argentina. There were some Quantums rebadged as Nissan Quantum, Audi 5000, Ford Versailles, Ford Royale, and Ford Galaxy for other countries. Brazil and Argentina made this generation until 2006 and China made them until 2013. You can't order car parts from Brazil without the Brazilian equivalent of a social security number and a Brazilian address. I can't read or write Chinese. There is literally every part for Quantums everywhere in the world except the United States where there is nothing. Your best bet is probably Mexican Corsars since it's closest. The later model Mexican Pointer also has a lot of compatible parts. The wagons are called Corsar Variant in Mexico. There are a lot of used part swap groups for the Corsar on Facebook.


----------



## Willi-The-Red13 (Nov 12, 2011)

If you don't have it already get the Bentleys manual for it, if it runs drive it & look at it make notes. For parts VSI 714-316-9962 ZSI <br />VW/Audi Specialists Since 1982 if you're on facebook they're there also. Phone works best. Also http://recycledjack.com/And Facebook Quantum group is more active than here


----------

